

Introducing Darkleaks - granfalloon
https://medium.com/@ZozanCudi/darkleaks-information-blackmarket-1ee5ac28c892

======
enkiv2
I guess it was a matter of time before someone wrote something like this.

Terminology complaint: if you're selling the information, it's not really a
leak so much as corporate espionage, right? Why not just call it
DarkInformationMarket or something?

